# waterproofing MDF?



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

have been suggested that I could use pond paint, is there any other way that I can waterproof MDF?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

line it with pond liner??


----------



## Chriseybear (Jun 6, 2008)

Sealent in the corners, and Yacht Varnish : victory:


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

where do I get Yatch varnish from? has already been suggested but havnt seen it anywhere, would it have to be a specialist supplier?


----------



## Chriseybear (Jun 6, 2008)

I've got a little D.I.Y shop by me that does it, but i've found it in B&Q too.

Think Ronseal do a good one.

yacht varnish - Google Product Search


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

try getting a good water based varnish, as this will penertrate the mdf surfacegiving you a better sealing properties, then once the carrying agent (water) evaporates then you'll be able to apply extra coats to you hearts content.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

should have said yesterday..

i've got a tin that probably won't be used, also got a dimmer stat not being used as well.


----------



## Chriseybear (Jun 6, 2008)

Meko said:


> should have said yesterday..
> 
> i've got a tin that probably won't be used, also got a dimmer stat not being used as well.


 
A dimmer you say?:hmm:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

yup a dimmer..


----------



## Chriseybear (Jun 6, 2008)

Meko said:


> yup a dimmer..



That you may be selling?


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I had mine lined in glass and sealed with silicon.
Stephen


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

very possibly mate.. still deciding if i'll need it but pretty sure i won't be needing it for a while.


----------



## Chriseybear (Jun 6, 2008)

Meko said:


> very possibly mate.. still deciding if i'll need it but pretty sure i won't be needing it for a while.



Was just planning a new set up and a dimmer was in the picture..

Let us know if you're going to get rid of it I might go through with the mental picture in my head!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i won't be needing it for a while so might as well sell it.. 

stops me thinking of reasons to use it.


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

I used new lino cut offs and sealed with that window sealant gel stuff.


----------

